# Funny Quotes



## David Baxter PhD

"You have to stay in shape. My grandmother, she started walking five miles a day when she was 60. She's 97 today and we don't know where the hell she is." ~ Ellen DeGeneres


----------



## Daniel

"I used to jog but the ice cubes kept falling out of my glass."

- David Lee Roth


----------



## David Baxter PhD

That would never happen to Julian on Trailer Park Boys.


----------



## Daniel




----------

